# Switching to/from Uber/Lyft apps



## GalinMcMahon (Jun 30, 2016)

I just started on with Lyft. Far fewer riders but a much better company.

Running both apps with only gps and data turned on bogs my phone to the point of freezing up. I always run cleaners and reboot before logging on but that barely helps. Lots of storage available. Granted, I use a somewhat old LG G2.

I find that when switching apps to shut one down, the phone is slowed way down. It's not possible to just swipe 1 closed because they are both really good at staying awake. Additionally, the pings often time out while glitching so they don't register acceptance.

Has anyone worked these kinks out? Did it involve getting a newer, more powerful phone? If so, what phone do you use? I'm guessing an octo-core like the s7 would be the solution...?


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

S7 Edge here. Everything works fine. Any glitches are most likely software related.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

S6 Active run Lyft in background while running Uber just fine, switching works nicely, and running Sherpa as well


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

1. Get ping from either service.
2. Accept ping.
3. Go offline on OTHER service.
4. Do trip.
5. Go back online with other service.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Lyft used to have an icon that stayed up over the Uber app. Now it's the other way around. Either way, you can simply minimize all the apps to see your phone's regular desktop view and when one gets a ping it will open up so you can chose to accept or decline.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

agtg said:


> Lyft used to have an icon that stayed up over the Uber app. Now it's the other way around. Either way, you can simply minimize all the apps to see your phone's regular desktop view and when one gets a ping it will open up so you can chose to accept or decline.


Still does, I run uber app and little Lyft steering wheel shows on the screen, haven't seen it where Uber works in background, but haven't tried it either


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Poopy54 said:


> Still does, I run uber app and little Lyft steering wheel shows on the screen, haven't seen it where Uber works in background, but haven't tried it either


Mine there is no Lyft steering wheel anymore, but there is an Uber icon that floats like the Lyft steering wheel used to. But I had some down time between the beginning of the summer when I first drove and starting up again at the end of the summer.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

agtg said:


> Mine there is no Lyft steering wheel anymore, but there is an Uber icon that floats like the Lyft steering wheel used to. But I had some down time between the beginning of the summer when I first drove and starting up again at the end of the summer.


Maybe an app update is needed?


----------



## Oscarthegrouch (Jun 14, 2016)

agtg said:


> Mine there is no Lyft steering wheel anymore, but there is an Uber icon that floats like the Lyft steering wheel used to. But I had some down time between the beginning of the summer when I first drove and starting up again at the end of the summer.


If you want the steering wheel icon back, all you need to do is go into the app under settings and then turn it on


----------

